# Merseyside Area



## Golf_Mad (Mar 24, 2020)

Is anyone based in the merseyside area?

Wouldn't mind getting to know a few people and hopefully sort a round out once COVID-19 passes.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2020)

Alright mate, I’m not a member nowhere anymore but there’s a few who still are who will sort us a game. I used to be at H&P and Lee Park.

Give us a shout and I’ll have knock with you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2020)

Red or blue?

Golf mad - must be a blue who used to go, but has seen the light now. 

There is a good few from the NW on here who play regular, where do you live/play currently?


----------



## Golf_Mad (Mar 25, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Red or blue?

Golf mad - must be a blue who used to go, but has seen the light now. 

There is a good few from the NW on here who play regular, where do you live/play currently?
		
Click to expand...

Haha I'm a red mate for sure!!

Happy days - live in Aintree


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2020)

Ffs, nurse nurse, another one has escaped 😜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 25, 2020)

You can come with me for a knock.
I am a member of Grange Park gc.
But it’s not likely for a while.
If we can get a fourball I will sort something out .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2020)

Golf_Mad said:



			Haha I'm a red mate for sure!!

Happy days - live in Aintree
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, well there is a at least 3-4 other reds on here who play reasonably regularly. We'll sort summat out once we're all up and running again.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 27, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad, well there is a at least 3-4 other reds on here who play reasonably regularly. We'll sort summat out once we're all up and running again.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll know who the reds are when the season is cancelled and they top themselves 
they’re good lads really even though....


----------



## IanM (Mar 27, 2020)

Captainron said:



			You’ll know who the reds are when the season is cancelled a....
		
Click to expand...

Although that would be a disgusting travesty, it would be more than slightly funny.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 27, 2020)

Do one, yer woollybacks.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2020)

Sweet baby Jeebus.. Who gave the Scousers permission to breed? If we're not careful they'll overflow into classier parts of the North west.. Like Wigan...

Oh.. That's already happened hasn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2020)

Captainron said:



			You’ll know who the reds are when the season is cancelled and they top themselves 
they’re good lads really even though....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Sweet baby Jeebus.. Who gave the Scousers permission to breed? If we're not careful they'll overflow into classier parts of the North west.. Like Wigan...

Oh.. That's already happened hasn't it? 

Click to expand...

Like that shared overspill town for Wigan and Liverpool - Skem.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 30, 2020)

Golf_Mad said:



			Is anyone based in the merseyside area?

Wouldn't mind getting to know a few people and hopefully sort a round out *once COVID-19 passes*.
		
Click to expand...

Resurrect this thread next year then!!


----------



## Hogieefc (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## The Lion (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi everyone. Hope you’re all safe and well after this nightmare. 

I’m based in Liverpool and started playing regularly again last year after years away from the game. Playing to a decent standard now. I’m a country member of North Wales in Llandudno, plus a couple of quality Scottish clubs. 

I’m keen to meet new people for golf et al this winter and beyond, plus investigate options for joining a local club (North Wales is a great club but it’s far!). Ideally a links, if anyone knows if any of them are accepting new members? 

Any suggestions really welcome!

Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2020)

The Lion said:



			Hi everyone. Hope you’re all safe and well after this nightmare.

I’m based in Liverpool and started playing regularly again last year after years away from the game. Playing to a decent standard now. I’m a country member of North Wales in Llandudno, plus a couple of quality Scottish clubs.

I’m keen to meet new people for golf et al this winter and beyond, plus investigate options for joining a local club (North Wales is a great club but it’s far!). Ideally a links, if anyone knows if any of them are accepting new members?

Any suggestions really welcome!

Cheers
Paolo
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Paolo,

It depends on what level of course you are after. I would have thought that Leasowe (Wirral) would welcome you with open arms, West lancs regularly doesnt normally have a waiting list, but the likes of Hillside, Formby, S and A, you would need to know at least 2 members and are 2K plus joining fees, as is Wallasey.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 23, 2020)

The Lion said:



			Hi everyone. Hope you’re all safe and well after this nightmare. 

I’m based in Liverpool and started playing regularly again last year after years away from the game. Playing to a decent standard now. I’m a country member of North Wales in Llandudno, plus a couple of quality Scottish clubs. 

I’m keen to meet new people for golf et al this winter and beyond, plus investigate options for joining a local club (North Wales is a great club but it’s far!). Ideally a links, if anyone knows if any of them are accepting new members? 

Any suggestions really welcome!

Cheers
Paolo
		
Click to expand...

Have you played my club ? Grange Park.
It’s in very good condition atm but just tired the greens.
We are taking a few new members but there is a joining fee.
How old are you as the fees vary . See the website.
If you want a game give me a shout and we can sort something.


----------



## The Lion (Sep 25, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome Paolo,

It depends on what level of course you are after. I would have thought that Leasowe (Wirral) would welcome you with open arms, West lancs regularly doesnt normally have a waiting list, but the likes of Hillside, Formby, S and A, you would need to know at least 2 members and are 2K plus joining fees, as is Wallasey.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, this is really helpful. I emailed a couple of them recently and JFs are between £2.3-2.9k, which is ridiculous tbh. However I haven’t received a reply from three so far; West Lancs, Formby & Hoylake. 

I’d much prefer Wallasey out of all of the links courses, however the JF there is £2.6k right now, and that’s far too steep. So leads me to ask, would you or anyone else know if these high JFs are a more recent thing? They all did say they’re full, in part due to the now well-known post lockdown surge in membership.  

As for Leasowe, I like playing it, but not enough to pay almost a grand unfortunately. As for West Lancs, I haven’t heard back from them, but perhaps you’d have a idea how much subs and JF are there please? I’ll call them if not... 



clubchamp98 said:



			Have you played my club ? Grange Park.
It’s in very good condition atm but just tired the greens.
We are taking a few new members but there is a joining fee.
How old are you as the fees vary . See the website.
If you want a game give me a shout and we can sort something.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion and advice. I’m 42, so would have to pay the full amount. I’m definitely keen to meet up with you to play, although I’m not keen on a parkland membership as such, because I much prefer links (and where found, heathland) golf...that I chose a course in Wales as my main one says it all I guess .

This said, I just wish there was a more affordable quality links option in the region. It seems to be just about the only area of the UK & Ireland where you can’t find many normal priced options for links golf!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 25, 2020)

I’ve heard west lancs has the dearest joining fee in the area (circa £3k) A real shame for me as I’m only a couple of miles away 👎🏻

That said, I have a big holiday refund coming.... I reckon I’d be ok with living in a bedsit on my own. Compromises innit 😆


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2020)

The Lion said:



			Thank you, this is really helpful. I emailed a couple of them recently and JFs are between £2.3-2.9k, which is ridiculous tbh. However I haven’t received a reply from three so far; West Lancs, Formby & Hoylake.

I’d much prefer Wallasey out of all of the links courses, however the JF there is £2.6k right now, and that’s far too steep. So leads me to ask, would you or anyone else know if these high JFs are a more recent thing? They all did say they’re full, in part due to the now well-known post lockdown surge in membership. 

As for Leasowe, I like playing it, but not enough to pay almost a grand unfortunately. As for West Lancs, I haven’t heard back from them, but perhaps you’d have a idea how much subs and JF are there please? I’ll call them if not...



Thanks for the suggestion and advice. I’m 42, so would have to pay the full amount. I’m definitely keen to meet up with you to play, although I’m not keen on a parkland membership as such, because I much prefer links (and where found, heathland) golf...that I chose a course in Wales as my main one says it all I guess .

This said, I just wish there was a more affordable quality links option in the region. It seems to be just about the only area of the UK & Ireland where you can’t find many normal priced options for links golf!
		
Click to expand...

Some of my info is about 3-4 years old but them JF's seem about right, although Wallasey's was only about £1,850 then, gone up a lot since and I heard that Formby was 5k, but only a rumour.

I think Leasowe's fees are less than £800 last year, though may have gone up. As Davey said, WL had the highest green fees and joining fees.

One option that isnt links, but is heathland is Delamere - have you played there? Its a cracker, and a bit more than a parkland. May be more affordable also.

Are you north end or south end?


----------



## The Lion (Sep 26, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			I’ve heard west lancs has the dearest joining fee in the area (circa £3k) A real shame for me as I’m only a couple of miles away 👎🏻

That said, I have a big holiday refund coming.... I reckon I’d be ok with living in a bedsit on my own. Compromises innit 😆
		
Click to expand...

This is interesting haha. 3k is a lot, and the highest to date! I sent them a tweet yesterday, so let’s see what happens. Perhaps they might have a winter golf option. It’s possible... 

If you live up in Crosby area, Hesketh may be good for you! JF “only” £1.9k lol. 



Liverbirdie said:



			Some of my info is about 3-4 years old but them JF's seem about right, although Wallasey's was only about £1,850 then, gone up a lot since and I heard that Formby was 5k, but only a rumour.

I think Leasowe's fees are less than £800 last year, though may have gone up. As Davey said, WL had the highest green fees and joining fees.

One option that isnt links, but is heathland is Delamere - have you played there? Its a cracker, and a bit more than a parkland. May be more affordable also.

Are you north end or south end?
		
Click to expand...

I get the feeling from what you guys have said, plus my own research, that they’re all maxed out in membership and thus JFs are at an all time high. With serious economic issues on the way, that may not last.

As for the golf around here, Leasowe had an offer after lockdown; it may have been as low as 750, but definitely gone now as their website lists full at 975. They also had a 3 month trial membership over the summer for 250. Decent! Winter golf is listed as 360 on their site actually, so that might work. 

https://www.leasowegolfclub.co.uk/membership/join-our-club

Delamere is a good idea actually - thanks. Not played there yet, but it’s on the list. The ridiculous toll plus 50-55 minute driving time through some potentially high traffic areas might not make it viable though...my own North Wales takes 1h25 usually. 

https://www.delameregolf.co.uk/membership

I checked it out in any case, and it transpires they have a strictly limited membership, and the application process is very old school! Maybe worth a punt... 

I’m based in Walton, so North. Well located on the main road network for almost everything...if only there was a suitable club. The moors around Manchester have some decent courses, however again it’s an hour plus, with traffic and roadworks on top.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 27, 2020)

The ' golf coast' courses are Brill, hence the top dollar price tag. I play at Blundells Hill, great park lay out, drains pretty well and no winter mats.... No joining fee at the minute... Have a nosey and if you fancy a game, drop me a line!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2020)

The Lion said:



			This is interesting haha. 3k is a lot, and the highest to date! I sent them a tweet yesterday, so let’s see what happens. Perhaps they might have a winter golf option. It’s possible...

If you live up in Crosby area, Hesketh may be good for you! JF “only” £1.9k lol.



I get the feeling from what you guys have said, plus my own research, that they’re all maxed out in membership and thus JFs are at an all time high. With serious economic issues on the way, that may not last.

As for the golf around here, Leasowe had an offer after lockdown; it may have been as low as 750, but definitely gone now as their website lists full at 975. They also had a 3 month trial membership over the summer for 250. Decent! Winter golf is listed as 360 on their site actually, so that might work.

https://www.leasowegolfclub.co.uk/membership/join-our-club

Delamere is a good idea actually - thanks. Not played there yet, but it’s on the list. The ridiculous toll plus 50-55 minute driving time through some potentially high traffic areas might not make it viable though...my own North Wales takes 1h25 usually.

https://www.delameregolf.co.uk/membership

I checked it out in any case, and it transpires they have a strictly limited membership, and the application process is very old school! Maybe worth a punt...

I’m based in Walton, so North. Well located on the main road network for almost everything...if only there was a suitable club. The moors around Manchester have some decent courses, however again it’s an hour plus, with traffic and roadworks on top.
		
Click to expand...

You could go the other way, if your outside the (50 mile??? limit) and go to St. Annes old links, near Blackpool, you can do it on a good run from Walton in 40-45 minutes, possibly.

Junior (on here) may be able to give you more details, as he was a country member for 2 years iirc, but think the put the fees right up one year, although they may have been bringing them back down the next year after complaints, possibly.


----------

